# Training for Valhalla



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Alright guys so I've recently moved house, and have much more space now for my home gym, I've been building my gym equipment up slowly now (and posted the progress in the equipment threads - building Valhalla) and will start keeping track of my workouts once again 

I'm making good progress and no better way to break in the gym with a wee deadlift workout


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Bench press from the 28th of december working mostly around 140kg and then incline - first timenive fone it in years as now I have a folding bench


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

continental lift and press going up to 90kg for 4 sets


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

First workout with my new cage. this was filmed just before crimbo


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Good work,

Remember it only takes a minute to put the safeties in the rack, could save your life one day.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Tonysco said:


> Good work,
> 
> Remember it only takes a minute to put the safeties in the rack, could save your life one day.


 Yes I have no problem with safety bars but because I'm a little on the wide side I clip my arms against them on the way down. I have recently brought my arms in narrower to fit inside them, not as comfortable but as you say makes it safer and let's me go for absolute max now without worrying


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

I hardly ever train arms, find them boring, but this was an exception, had so much fun and was absolutely buzzing by the end.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

So I have now decided to specialise in squat for a while. Basically over a 7 day period I'm doing 3-4 squat workout and interspersed with them 2-3 non leg days.

It's been really brutal si far but sk enjoyable. I very the intensity if the workouts throughout the week.

Here is week 1


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

This was on new years day working on bench up to 150kg 330lb, nice way to start the year


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

My second week of squat specialising continuing to push my PBs as much as possible


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

maxing out on 155kg bench press, moving towards my short term target of 160kg


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

so now that I have safety bars I thought I would put them to use to allow me to do rear seated shoulder press. this is almost impossible to do without this set up so had a lot of fun and managed 110kg 242lb.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Go big or go home! Big weights all the way with this style of workout, shrugs and partial deadlifts.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Officially a rest day, but couldn't help but have a playaround with some continental lifts and presses.

Ended up with a few fails but the grind continues.

And not too bad for a "day off" lol


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Started with a little playaround on heavier weights today on bench. Got to 150kg 330lb and was well pleased as I have another 7-8months to peak, so if I'm doing 150kg now in my light phase I may be able to push for 180kg 400lb at the end of the year! But then playtime was Iver and it was time to do some work so stripped the bar down to 120kg 265lb. I wanted to start my volume work by doing super strict reps. Overly strict tbh and very controlled to the point of turning into a negative lift as well as the lift proper. Did this on 120kg, 110kg and 100kg. Then I wanted to work the explosion and speed of the movement off the chest, to put as much tension into the pecs as poss for maximum muscle growth. These are a much easier way to lift than compared to the prior few sets but help work your body in a different way. So ended up doing high volume sets on 90kg, 80kg and 70kg My back and shoulder are nearly healed following a couple of injuries that have come off the aftermath of my world record, so hopefully soon be back into the rhythm with squat and deadlift also


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Back day today! And strictly speaking I shouldn't be deadlifting atm due to a lower back injury, but he'll will freeze over before I take my own advice lol So took it easy on deads, kept it light and simple, though off camera I did thoroughly warm up with 15 singles on 120kg 264lb. But after deads the work began with loads of volume work. Combining t-bar row for thickness of the rhomboids, chins for width and thickness of the latisimus dorsi and finished off with two super sets of bent over rows to help flair out the lower lats.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Seated rear press today -one of my faves.

Started off light but kept going and going

30kg 16reps

40kg 16reps

50kg 16reps

60kg 16reps

70kg 16reps

80kg 6reps

90kg 1reps

Then I did weighted band work, front raises and triceps push downs, and as usual I finished with prone hyper extensions and roman chair situps

next traps

It's time to start preparing for my next world record!!

It's a long road to tread and the first step is always the hardest, but the grind continues and those who fall behind are left behind.

All the reps I've done have had bands attached so the first weight is how heavy it is at the bottom and the second weight is what it is at the top of the lift

45-75kg 30reps

95-125kg 30reps

145kg-175kg 30reps

195kg-225kg 30reps

235kg-265kg 26reps

275-305kg 16reps

And then about to blast out a set on 295-325kg

Finished my shrug workout in style on two real heavy ass weights for loads of reps

LONG LIVE THE PUMP

VALHALLA AWAITS


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Training twice today, here is my morning workout, from 6am this morning

Warmups

70kg 10reps 2sets

120kg 10reps 2sets

170kg 10reps

210kg 10reps

250kg 10reps

290kg 10reps

320kg 10reps

320kg 16reps

320kg 27reps

Taking a break and then doing my volume work on shrugs, side and rear delts in about 3-4hours time

Second workout over and done, as promised much more volume work on this one, body is responding really well in this light phase, gaining loads of muscilarity whilst shaping up also

Basically loads of reps and sets on banded shrugs, ending up on 130kg with a extra band resistance of 23-73kg

The a mix of side and rear delts that were supersetted into the shrug movements and a final tid bit of biceps and triceps

BOOM

VALHALLA AWAITS






#BIGZILLA the #EighthWonderOfTheworld

Presents

#DELTZILLA APPROVED ??? media

?? #BippityBoppityBOOM ?? ?#EasyPeasy ? #LemonSqueezy ? #BeastModeActivated ??#valhalla ?? #valhallaawaits #trainingforvalhalla #valhallagym #valhallafitness ? #strong ? #vikingpower #vikingstrength #oldmandtrength ☢? #monster ?☢#powerlifting #powerlifter ?️‍♂ #weightlifting ?️‍♂#gainz ?? #musclemonster ?? #fitnessmotivation #swoll ? #beastmode ? #liftheavyshit #doyouevenlift #neversettle #liftheavy ?️‍♂?️‍♂???️‍♂?️‍♂


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

A tale of two workouts haha so another day where I am doubling the workouts up, staring off with a heavish session with the intention of coming in with loads of volume work in my second workout.

Today is leg day so that means squats, squats and more squats!! &#128170;

Simple one to start, worked my way up to an easy 220kg 485lb for a single, now going to rest and eat (and take the doggos for a walk) for a couple of hours before hitting legs again with my reps and sets

Part 2 of today's leg workout

So following doing my singles this morning, I ate had a walk with the dogs and then jumped straight back into the gym for some basic volume work

Lots of reps all on a banded bar,

Bands 23kg -72.5kg

50lb - 160lb

Great way to pump up the lower quad more and more with every rep but keep massive volume also

Ended up getting up to 120kg which was easy hut my back was seizing up lol so rather than pull anything I I called it quits -but what a pump!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Part 1 of today's double Trouble squat workouts

Hahah this training twice a day is battering me but its soooo fun also lol

Simple one to start

100kg 3reps

120kg 3reps

140kg 3reps

160kg 3reps

180kg 3reps

200kg 3reps

Then some hill runs

All done in 25mins

Been shattered since then, luckily shane isn't over till early evening. Been taking advantage and been bumming around sunbathing and sleeping lol

Hence the late post lmao

But should be back in the gym in about an hour

Part 2 of my double Trouble Leg workout

A classic way of doing volume for this one, but with a twist

10 sets of 10reps on 80kg 176lb squats ... buuuuuuut.... each set being supersetted with 20reps on leg extensions.

Not massive weights but these things add up, especially on pre-exhausted legs that are feeling the heavy sets from earlier on in the day and the little leg workout I did the day before. Nothing quite like battering your muscles into submission for maximum growth and development.

Finished the workout off with a massive 2min set on leg extensions with a variety of techniques, including flushes, partials and single legged reps


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Where about's are you from Al? I can't decide based on your accent


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Where about's are you from Al? I can't decide based on your accent


 Dudleeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Dudleeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy


 I'd agree - the accent is somewhere black country, Dudley or Sandwell. Al looks like he'd set fire to someone's car if they spilt his pint (no offense), so i'm going with Tipton.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ya see I was kinda thinking that but I'm not entirely sure. Definitely not a Lesta accident like mine and Blue. Definitely not Liverpool or Smelly Oak. I'm still not sure.

Big Al, like the masked singer, reveal yourself brother?


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm betting he's one of these guys:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.birminghammail.co.uk/black-country/watch-bungling-arsonist-engulfs-himself-20790042.amp


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Seppuku71 said:


> I'm betting he's one of these guys:


 If he is a great man of the Midlands he's all good. If it wasn't for folk like me and you patrolling the borders between the north and south England would have broken up into a civil war years ago. Nobody outside of the Midlands can speak iInglish proper any way I don't fink


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> A tale of two workouts haha so another day where I am doubling the workouts up, staring off with a heavish session with the intention of coming in with loads of volume work in my second workout.
> 
> Today is leg day so that means squats, squats and more squats!! &#128170;
> 
> ...


 Oooooh! Oooooooh! Come on! Let's get nasty!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Ya see I was kinda thinking that but I'm not entirely sure. Definitely not a Lesta accident like mine and Blue. Definitely not Liverpool or Smelly Oak. I'm still not sure.
> 
> Big Al, like the masked singer, reveal yourself brother?


 Ooo I might have a wee bit of Leicester in me as I lived there for 6 years, but nah man I'm brummie blues nose and proud haha so most the guys were vlose, although fu**ing dudley!!! I ain't no yam yam! Lol I'm from South brum - completely different breed of brummie


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> If he is a great man of the Midlands he's all good. If it wasn't for folk like me and you patrolling the borders between the north and south England would have broken up into a civil war years ago. Nobody outside of the Midlands can speak iInglish proper any way I don't fink


 I feel like we are like the black watch in game of thrones, keeping the North wildlings and soft southerners apart haha


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Seppuku71 said:


> I'm betting he's one of these guys:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.birminghammail.co.uk/black-country/watch-bungling-arsonist-engulfs-himself-20790042.amp


 s**t man don't grass me up


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

bigaldevlin said:


> Ooo I might have a wee bit of Leicester in me as I lived there for 6 years, but nah man I'm brummie blues nose and proud haha so most the guys were vlose, although fu**ing dudley!!! I ain't no yam yam! Lol I'm from South brum - completely different breed of brummie


 Ah south b'ham, you're a respectable gentleman like me then :beer:


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Seppuku71 said:


> Ah south b'ham, you're a respectable gentleman  caravan dweller like me then :beer:


 Fixed that one for you, no charge.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tonysco said:


> Fixed that one for you, no charge.


 I keep saying to the wife i'd rather live in a caravan than the house. Static caravan though, by the beach, not a wooden pikey thing.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

bigaldevlin said:


> Lol I'm from South brum









*


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Seppuku71 said:


> Ah south b'ham, you're a respectable gentleman like me then :beer:


 Brothers in arms haha none of that yam yam poison in our blood


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Way beyond expectations for today's workout.

Warmed up quickly blasting through 70kg then 100kg for just a few weights, but then the real work began.

120kg 265lb 12reps

Great gains over the last few mo ths of training as I was struggling with 7reps at the beginning of this light phase.

Then backing off with

100kg 22reps

80kg 27reps

60kg 35reps

Kept it there as I wanted a simple workout today, so no cambered or band work on bench but I wanted to improvise with some cross over cables using my bands hooked over the top of my cage.

Worked really well, so well that I've ordered some more bands for a greater resistance this time but ended up doing roughly 5 sets of 20reps Which was awesome! Great feeling


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Highlights from yesterday's deadlift

Did a brutal 2 hour session with every set of deadlift supersetted with leg extensions and prone hypers. The pump was seriously unreal

My main working sets were 

2 sets of 7reps on 180kg 

20reps on 100kg

And 3 sets of 10 on 100kg with additional Bands 11.5kg - 36.4kg ( 25lb - 80lb)

I then finished on a blast set of leg extensions to give some real nasty bite into the quads and of course the compulsory hyperextension also.

Could barely stay standing by the end

Living my motto of

Walk into the gym - crawl out!

#BIGZILLA the #EighthWonderOfTheworld and #LATISAURUS REX ARTS 

Present 

#DEADZILLA APPROVED 🦖🦖🦖 media


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

A good day to SQUAT - Training for VALHALLA 28/6/21

Nice lil pump up with leg extensions and prone hypers and then on squat some
Nice and easy warmups going up to 170kg

Then the real work came

180kg 8reps 3sets

Focused then more so with lunges

40kg 10reps 3sets

Before another final pump up on leg extensions and more prone hypers 

BOOM 💣💥🔥

THATS HOW WE DO IT!!

The #FairyQuadMother and
The #Quadfather 

Present 

Totally #SQUATASTIC MEDIA 

With #SQUATZILLA the #EighthWonderOfTheworld 🦖🦖🦖 

#FeeFiFoFum 🌱 

💣💣 #BippityBoppityBOOM 💣💣 🍋#EasyPeasy 🍋 #LemonSqueezy 🍋 #BeastModeActivated 🍻🍺#valhalla 🍺🍻 #valhallaawaits #trainingforvalhalla #valhallagym #valhallafitness 💪 #strong 💪 #vikingpower #vikingstrength #oldmandtrength ☢👾 #monster 👾☢#powerlifting #powerlifter 🏋️‍♂️ #gainz 💪🦖 #musclemonster 💪🦖 #swoll 👹 #beastmode 👹 #liftheavyshit #doyouevenlift #neversettle #liftheavy 🏋️‍♂️🏋️‍♂️🦖🦖🏋️‍♂️🏋️‍♂️


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Strength is returning whilst rehabing both a cruciate ligament and hip/lower back injury. To compensate I've started to learn sumo and it feels smooooth. Every cloud has a silver lining and all that


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Zero momentum = Maximum Muscle and Overwhealming Power

No better way to develop power off the chest than Static rack press


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Good ol' front delts


Love love love seated rear delts. No better way to feel POWERRRRRRR 💪🦖💪🦖💪


Played around first going up to 125kg


before then dropping down to 70kg ( plus bands for an extra resistance of (9kg -46kg or in old money 20lb-101.5lb) for three sets of 14reps


There is a reason I have a 60inch jacket lol


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Knee is healing well after my cruciate ligament injury, still hurts but handling 200kg now with ease.

loving my new style, sumo deadlift feels so smooth and seems to function well with my skeleton and build.

here is to the journey for my 350kg target


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Today's workout was a simple but brutal one.


130kg 287lb on flat bench for 10reps


Even though Nakkered from that I put the weight up a tidbit


135kg 5reps 


And then a teenie weenie bit more


137.5kg 5reps


Then I did some accessory work on 


Band flyes


20.5kg 6sets 14reps


Cross over cables (bands)


55kg 6sets 15reps


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

ACHIEVING FAILURE - Going the extra 5% 


Warmup 70kg 3reps x 3sets


80kg 8reps
90kg 8reps
100kg 8reps
110kg 8reps
120kg 8reps
130kg 8reps
140kg 8reps
150kg 7reps
160kg 3reps
160kg 3reps


Total of 78 reps. Insane volume. Insane intensity. The only way to grow. My first few steps on the road to 350kg. No mercy. No respite. Only pain.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

First squat session in 7 weeks. Been letting a cruciate ligament Injury heal but back with fire 🔥 in the belly for sure Steady warmups on squat with Singles on 70kg 80kg 90kg 100kg 110kg 120kg 130kg 140kg 150kg 160kg 170kg 180kg 190kg And then a single working set of 200kg 5reps Left it there, as I don't want to do too much too fast so did backoff sets on leg extensions getting a masssssssivvvve pump


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Nakkered and aching from helping to put a shed roof on yesterday haha 15000 steps up and down a hill, but the gym never dies!!

Kept it brutal yet simple, keeping the reps low and the weight high! 

All the way to achieving failure on 130kg incline press.

80kg 3reps
90kg 3reps
100kg 3reps
110kg 3reps
120kg 3reps
130kg 2reps

Failing the third rep on 130kg. 

FAILURE ACHIEVED!!

VALHALLA AWAITS 🍻

the day after I then did

DECLINE 🔥💥💣

basically watch this one as I was a beast 🦖 but I'll say a new mahoosive PB was achieved!!

Third workout: 

Quick play on light weights from yesterday, you can't go heavy all the time, keeps the mind and body fresh

100kg 20reps


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

some like "chips n rice' but I'll have an extra large portion of "chest n shoulders" please.

Six workouts all from my latest chest and shoulder days. summary here we go:

Workout 1 
15/8/21 seated rear press 

40kg 3reps
50kg 3reps
70kg 2reps
80kg 1rep
90kg 1rep
100kg 1rep
110kg 1rep
120kg 1rep
125kg 1rep
70kg 14rep
70kg 14rep
70kg 14rep 

Workout 2 
10/9/21 decline 

30kg 5reps
50kg 5reps
70kg 3reps
90kg 1rep
100kg 1rep
110kg 1rep
120kg 1rep
130kg 1rep
140kg 1rep
150kg 4reps
130kg 11reps
130kg 10reps



Workout 3 

Seated rear press 5/9/21 

20kg 5reps
30kg 5reps
40kg 5reps
50kg 5reps
60kg 5reps
70kg 5reps
80kg 5reps
90kg 5reps
100kg 5reps
110kg 5reps
120kg 4reps
100kg 7reps
100kg 6reps
100kg 3reps 

Workout 4 

14/9/21 decline 

70kg 5reps
90kg 5reps
100kg 3reps
110kg 3reps
120kg 1rep 2sets
130kg 1rep
140kg 6reps


Workout 5 

17/9/21 incline 

50kg 3reps
70kg 3reps
90kg 3reps
100kg 3reps
110kg 3reps
120kg 3reps
130kg 2reps
135kg 1rep
110kg 6reps x 2 sets 

Workout 6 

20/9/21 rear press 

30kg 3reps
50kg 3reps
70kg 3reps
90kg 1rep
100kg 1rep
110kg 1rep
120kg 1rep
100kg 8reps
90kg 12reps
80kg 16reps


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

****ing love Halloween, so I've been filming some halloween themed training vids recently for those whobfwel spooky this time of the year also. Here is the first one









AHS Halloween 🎃 Bloody Face Benchpress


Tis the seasonJUICED UP BLOODY FACE IS COMING TO TOWN!!#HALLOWEEN #HALLOWEENISCOMING #SPOOKY #SPOOKTOBER #SCARY #SCARETOK #SPOOKTOK #TRICKORTREAT #AHS #HORRO...




youtube.com


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> Seated rear press today -one of my faves.
> 
> Started off light but kept going and going
> 
> ...


That is impressive! 💪💯 I used to do them but one of my shoulders decided it didn't like it, still did them but the weight on the bar dropped. It was a pain that never went, as soon as I did that exercise the pain was back. My best was 50lb weight each end of the bar, plus the bar weight.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Impressive journal! 💪💯

Well done with your training... Phew.. !!!!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> That is impressive! 💪💯 I used to do them but one of my shoulders decided it didn't like it, still did them but the weight on the bar dropped. It was a pain that never went, as soon as I did that exercise the pain was back. My best was 50lb weight each end of the bar, plus the bar weight.


Cheers buddy, and I feel you, this busts my shoulders too such a brutal exercise, I've had to step away from it a little while to let things heal. But its so addictive putting big weights above your head that you can't help coming back to it like an addict lmao


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Impressive journal! 💪💯
> 
> Well done with your training... Phew.. !!!!


Cheers Brian, I try my best


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> Cheers Brian, I try my best


Certainty DO!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Me and my father in law doing dome Viking press, always loved this movement so I am so glad to have now attained the equipment to do so. I got up to 110kg for 20 easy reps


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Best journal on the forum by far!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Al - some great work there! Have you thought about getting one of these outriggers so you can start at ‘a height’ rather than have to man handle it up? I guest that you could use a racked (old) bar as a low support, as a cheaper alternative.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

DarkKnight said:


> Best journal on the forum by far!


Cheers and beers matey, means a lot, appreciated 👍


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Al - some great work there! Have you thought about getting one of these outriggers so you can start at ‘a height’ rather than have to man handle it up? I guest that you could use a racked (old) bar as a low support, as a cheaper alternative.
> View attachment 212523


Nice idea, no I hadn't thought of this, thanks for the idea I'll see if pullum do a similar thing for the cage, cheers matey


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Newest video in my ongoing series "Training for VALHALLA" (which is the inspiration for this group's name).

Front squat and back accessory work, presented in a new format so hopefully I'll be able to post more frequently.

Sick pump and #gainz using the simplest of formulas

Heavy weight x reps = GAINZZZZZ

Full writeups is included throughout the video for those of you who want to use it as an easy reference,to help structure your own workouts.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

part 2 of our brave adventurer's journey.

this time they brutalised themselves with a mix of deadlift (for he-shan), bent over (Alitor) mixed with traps and glorious rack pull.

Mahoosive gainz await!!..


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Great vid - just need a couple of rounds of “…pull ya pants up!”



_or at least warn us🤣🤣🤣_


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Great vid - just need a couple of rounds of “…pull ya pants up!”
> 
> 
> 
> _or at least warn us🤣🤣🤣_


I'll add an 18 certificate at the beginning next time lmao


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> part 2 of our brave adventurer's journey.
> 
> this time they brutalised themselves with a mix of deadlift (for he-shan), bent over (Alitor) mixed with traps and glorious rack pull.
> 
> Mahoosive gainz await!!..


Phew...😨 Well done! 💪💯


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Just a quick post whilst I'm still editing together the next training vid, but I really wanted to share this as proper stoked like!!

New squat pb of 240kg, some gas left in the tank also so I'm hoping within a month to perhaps try 250kg









528.5 squat new pb


#VIKING #POWERLIFTER #INKED #DOYOUEVENLIFT #INKEDMUSCLE #SWOLE #BODYBUILDING #STRONG #BENCHPRESS #LIFTHEAVYSHIT #SQUAT #POWERLIFTING #STRONG #BEASTMODE #STRO...




youtube.com


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Episode 2 containing 2 new pbs!! content as follows:

Front squat

70kg 3reps
90kg 1rep
110kg 1rep
130kg 1rep
150kg 1rep
170kg 1rep
190kg 2reps

Benchpress

With chains
70kg 3reps
100kg 3reps
110kg 3reps
120kg 3reps
130kg 3reps

Without chains
130kg 1rep
140kg 1rep
150kg 1rep

Backoffs with chains
115kg 5reps 3sets

Squat

70kg 2reps
120kg 1rep
150Kg 1rep
170kg 1rep
190kg 1rep
210kg 2reps
240kg 1rep


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXna-zrot93/


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Phew... Huge, well done mate!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Phew... Huge, well done mate!


Cheers buddy, maybe my calfs will catch up one day hahah 😜


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone

The GRINCH that JACKED Crimbo


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Same to you!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Same to you!


cant wait for the world's strongest man tonight! Heat 1 at 7pm channel 5. Have you been watching the world tout over the last few days?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Wanted to but not seen it yet unfortunately. Usually watch it. I'll look into watching it though.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Wanted to but not seen it yet unfortunately. Usually watch it. I'll look into watching it though.


The world tour is deffo worth the watch! Wsm at the mo is a bit slow but should be a great final, just so far 1 group (group 2)had a whole roster of great strongmen and the other two have had one at best per group to watch. It was unfair on group 2 cuz some real greats were knocked out who would have won the other rounds


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

First day back in the gym after my mini crimbo break.

Felt a little wobbly on bench, but to be expected, despite that I still managed 11reps on 115kg and then 18reps on 100kg.

Gentle reintro back to the gym will be back in my stride within 10-14 days


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done and All the Best with your training in the New Year Big Al.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done and All the Best with your training in the New Year Big Al.


Same to mate, cheers


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

So I had a blast out 2 days ago, cuz I had My covid booster jab yesterday and as expected am a little rough afterwards, glad i had a good session so I'm not too bothered about not being able to train for probs a couple of days.

So here is my shoulder workout from the other day. Loads of front press, but also mixed in side and rear delts


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> So I had a blast out 2 days ago, cuz I had My covid booster jab yesterday and as expected am a little rough afterwards, glad i had a good session so I'm not too bothered about not being able to train for probs a couple of days


You'll be OK Big Al, I just had a bruised arm and it went quicker with training.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

First day back after my covid jab, had to take a couple of days off but worth it for the protection and peace of mind.

Did a real great Chest session yesterday with a focus on banded cambered bar to develop both the thickness of the chest and the drive to lockout for MAXIMUM POWERRRR

Training clever! As my aim for this year is as much pound for pound strength as possible, contrary to my normal goal of size GAINZZZZ


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Today's deadlift is starting to introduce volume work, not just with reps with through sets also. Still a gentle reintro as I don't want to push too fast or too hard yet. 100kg for 20reps ripped me to pieces haha that oxygen debt is REAL!!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Now that I'm in my lightphase it's time to start setting myself goals and aim once more, so it's another "method behind the madness" talk where I sort out what I want to do over the next 3-4months of training.

Soz for the end the sound goes out of sync a little and I forgot to mute one song at the end lol, unfortunately I deleted the edited copy before noticing so couldn't correct it


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

For me this was a really bad workout. I'm so passionate about squat but even with passion and expertise there is still failure

Still to quote batman 

"Why do we fall down???
So that we can learn to pick ourselves up"

Gonna Beast myself extra hard next sesh.... and the sesh afterwards and the sesh after that lol to make up for the disappointment 

Always believe in sharing the highs and lows tho! Proper important for those who look up to you, to see you reality and not give people unachievable aspirations and expectations


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good words Al. We can't be on form every training session, we move on as you have said to the next!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good words Al. We can't be on form every training session, we move on as you have said to the next!


For sure, in the words of limp bizkit "keep on rollin' baby!" Haha


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Back accessory focusing on Bent over rows!! And my contribution to #workoutwednesday 

Loooooove this style of workout as I'm aching sooooo much now lol BEASTMODE ACTIVATED!!

Main work was 115kg for 10sets of 10reps. But lol the chain of one side came off after the 2nd set but I never noticed. Oops

Also guys so about my last video, my editor chewed it up after about 2minscand again I didn't notice until I deleted all my raw footage.

Resolved the issue by lowering video quality down to 720pp from 1080
Hopefully that permanently resolves the issue


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

lil play around on my new hex bar.

So hex bars allow old gits like myself with bad backs and injuries from yesteryear, to do conventional deadlifts without busting our backs.

I did back the day before this beauty arrived but I couldn't resist the temptation. So decided to have a playground and see what I could get, despite not having done conventional deals in over 2 years


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How is it going Al, you are conspicuous by your absence...


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Are you having a break? I doubt it, but would be good to see you back!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Are you having a break? I doubt it, but would be good to see you back!


Hey my man, nah no break just keep forgetting to come online to share footage, been training Hard but been focusing on lifting and sonetimes without filming that's all. I'll deffo make an effort to come on regular again


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

A squat workout from last week when I achieved a 260kg 573lb pb 

I'm hoping when my spot has recovered from long covid that I will be able to push towards the 300kg 662lb mark


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Are you having a break? I doubt it, but would be good to see you back!


I've been extra busy on my Facebook group also, been developing it a lot recently. Got some good mods on there now tho so hopefully I should deffo have more time to post on here again


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> Hey my man, nah no break just keep forgetting to come online to share footage, been training Hard but been focusing on lifting and sonetimes without filming that's all. I'll deffo make an effort to come on regular again


Thanks for the reply. Knew you would be training hard. Good to see you back though!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Pushing hard towards my 350 goal still on deadlift. First time ever I managed 250kg  this was just over a week ago, and since then I managed 260 on hex deads, hope to have that footage available soon also 

Despite the pbs My training has been a wee bit off since crimbo due to me picking up a few coughs and colds but I'm grinding through it as best I can 

Hope you guys are keeping well


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Wee bit of decline, going for volume and focusing my workout around one major set on 10pkg 33reps.

Great pump and felt strong. Holding back enough energy in the tank for my front squat record prep


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Alright guys so I'm going for a front squat record attempt this week which I've been preparing for for a while. I'll share the general invite below and if anyone wants to watch it then please visit my youtube channel for live footage (details below). I'm also going to share 3 videos of prep that I've done over the last few week

Here is the event invite I've sent everyone attending:

Only 3 days to go till my British front squat record attempt.

Im attempting to break the current British Record on front squat (213kg/470lb)

My opening lift will be 220kg/485lb after which I will increase the weight, to try and get as close to the current world record of 250kg 552lb set by Australian Dave Napper.

Those ofyou who are coming I will send the address (if needed - most of you know where we are) and for those who want to watch online, there will be a live online stream on my YouTube channel : houseofdevlin (https://youtube.com/c/HouseOfDevlin)

*All spotters (skully, Shane and Andy)can you please arrive at 11am at the latest, to give us time to set up and start warmups*

I aim to start my first competitive lift for 11.30am, although the live stream will start at approx 11am with the warmups for those who want to watch the whole thing 

Can people attending also note, that although the spectators will be mostly outside by the front door, I ask that there is NO SMOKING/NO VAPING before or during the event as for obvious reasons.

Thank you all sooooooo much for your support! I hope to make you all proud! I look forward to seeing you all on the day so finally....


DEATH OR GLORY - VALHALLA AWAITS

Part 1 of prep is here


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Part 2 of my prep is here 

This was with my centre spot In attendance. We highlight some issues with equipment and note the necessary ammendments


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally part 3 is here 

This is the last of my physical prep. No more workouts from here on in, giving we roughly 7 days to rest and recover. Atm it's hard cuz I want nothing more than to get in the gym lol

I will share a vlog in the next day or two on my current thoughts


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Best of luck Al, you can do this mate! Hope all goes well for you, you have definitely put in the training. I genuinely hope you do it. Keep us informed as I know you will give it your all. 💪💯


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Best of luck Al, you can do this mate! Hope all goes well for you, you have definitely put in the training. I genuinely hope you do it. Keep us informed as I know you will give it your all. 💪💯


Cheers buddy will do, one more day to go  just resting up now and making sure I know exactly what lifts I'm going for

Settled with a 220kg opener and then ill go for 230kg.

I was thinking maybe 235kg but I'm not too sure if that's too big a jump as I've never gone above 220kg.

Rather play it safe and then try 240kg afterwards.

The only thing with 235 is its a perfect bridge between 220 and 250. But I genuinely don't think I can push all the way to the world record. If I do I'd rather do it in smaller steps  but even whilst writing this I'm still so tempted by the 235 as a second lift lol


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Resting up and setting out your plan, got to be done Al and relax! I'd be stressing now. Great to get the British record Al! 💪 I can see why you are thinking of 235kg - a stepping stone to the World record. Do what you think is best for you. See how you feel on the day Al (tomorrow) and how the 220kg goes, but from what you are saying, play safe with 230kg. This is just my thoughts, but whatever you do tomorrow, best wishes for all the lifts Al. You can do this, you have put in the effort!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Che


Brian Multigym said:


> Resting up and setting out your plan, got to be done Al and relax! I'd be stressing now. Great to get the British record Al! 💪 I can see why you are thinking of 235kg - a stepping stone to the World record. Do what you think is best for you. See how you feel on the day Al (tomorrow) and how the 220kg goes, but from what you are saying, play safe with 230kg. This is just my thoughts, but whatever you do tomorrow, best wishes for all the lifts Al. You can do this, you have put in the effort!


Cheers Brian, I went in as I originally planned. Aiming for the British and keeping that as my focus. Did the following lifts

70kg
120kg
150kg
180kg
200kg
220kg
230kg
240kg

I handled the 240 really easily and everyone there said I had deffo at least 10kg more in me but by that point I was knackered. I'm aching soooo much now as you can imagine, the lifts have battered my body.

Very pleased and have pushed the British right up to the world's figure and I'm fully intending to come back with a full attempt at the world's in 12-24months. Have the fullest of confidence now  just need to work out how to train for it as the top end weights were bending the bars, making them hard to get of and back in the cage. I have experienced this in training on a bar with 400kg max capacity but used for the day a bar with 600kg max capacity. Made a difference for sure but still a good bend in the bar by the time I got to 250kg.

So will need to experiment with a lower take off height, or work out another solution if not.

My intentions are to try to push for 270kg as I believe I have this in me in the not too far distant future


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I was just coming on the forum to ask how you had got on, but I knew you would have the British record! What an achievement Al, congratulations! 🏆💪💯 Your British record will stand for a long time!

You did very well progressing all those lifts and the 240kg came easy... Your strength has to be admired. Just 10kg off the World, hard luck on the day, I bet the adrenaline was flowing, you are sore but I bet there is a smile on your face!

You've got your plan for the future and best wishes for it Al..!!

Thanks for popping on the forum to keep us informed, AND well done!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

First front squat session since my record, I have been keeping busy so will try and catch up with all the footage editing, lots to share!

This one is focusing around reps on 180kg, with an opening set of 9 reps and 3 following sets of 5reps


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the latest mate?


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

bigaldevlin said:


> First front squat session since my record, I have been keeping busy so will try and catch up with all the footage editing, lots to share!
> 
> This one is focusing around reps on 180kg, with an opening set of 9 reps and 3 following sets of 5reps


Some impressive lifting there matey. Personal question, feel free to ignore it - are you natty, or training on the dark side? Either way, great work!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Seppuku71 said:


> Some impressive lifting there matey. Personal question, feel free to ignore it - are you natty, or training on the dark side? Either way, great work!


Yea of course matey, no problem at all answering.

I'm natty, I have done a course in the past but I only did 100mg of test cyp a week and 15mg of dbol a day for 3 months, to help healing from an injury (pec tear) that was about 9 years back.

I have zero problem with the stuff and must admit I feel powerlifting suffered when they introduced testing, but I've always been able to mKe the progress I want without it, so there has never been any real motivation to use


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> What's the latest mate?


Alright my man yea training is going well, fully committing now to volume and fitness work, now that I'm fully recovered from my record.

I've been squatting loads and been really enjoying it. Back to normal back squats and last sesh managed a set of 15reps on 180kg followed by a second set of 17reps. I have done 20reps in one go fairly easy but I'm trying to do 3 high volume sets on 180kg for endurance 

That's the plan anyway lol


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Deadlift over a 10 day period a couple of weeks back.

getting back into the rhythm of editing again so hope to share fresh content regularly again


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> Alright my man yea training is going well, fully committing now to volume and fitness work, now that I'm fully recovered from my record.
> 
> I've been squatting loads and been really enjoying it. Back to normal back squats and last sesh managed a set of 15reps on 180kg followed by a second set of 17reps. I have done 20reps in one go fairly easy but I'm trying to do 3 high volume sets on 180kg for endurance
> 
> That's the plan anyway lol


Excellent and going well I see Al 💪 and thanks for the reply.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Had a beast of a squat workout 2 days ago

220kg 6reps
220g 7reps

120kg 30reps

Felt great. Nice volume and weight overall. Been doing 180kg for multiple sets of 15reps recently so thought I'd change things up


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate! 💪💯


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done mate! 💪💯


Cheers buddy


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Latest compilation of leg workouts that I've done from the last 2-3weeks. Been having a lot of fun being fully committed to squat once again. No obligations, having to train for a specific goal, simply just me and the bar! Love these type of workouts. Loads of volume but on a decent weight still, great for inflicting serious pain and growing them muscles


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Chest and delts on the menu today, managing 140kg on both front and rear seated shoulder press. Lots of cambered bar (with bands) also on chest. Technical lifting, so not massive weights, but putting in the hard work now with the intention of peaking In strength and going for some big one rep maxes in october-december this year.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Chest and arms workout mixing heavierweights and more technical lifting


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Huge weight being lifted, but you make it look easy Al.... 💪💯

Well done mate!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Huge weight being lifted, but you make it look easy Al.... 💪💯
> 
> Well done mate!


Cheers Brian, I've been training hard  I havent done.much editing on my training vids recently as I've been more involved in my old boxing scene, which has eaten into the time I would normally edit vids but still been training as much.

Really enjoyed doing deads after the squat, great way to really hit the legs with a double whammy. Hoping it starts to lead to bigger lifts. Especially in deads which I'm doing on a seperate day by themselves also. My deass have always been behind, so I'm hoping this sort of training helps build them up


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sounds an excellent plan Al, sure it will work out for you with the effort put in mate. Best of luck!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Skeletor getting some rounds in #halloween #skeletor


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> Skeletor getting some rounds in #halloween #skeletor


Good to hear from you Al. I tried to view the video but it would not start, probably my old tablet. Best of luck with your endeavours! 💪💯


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good to hear from you Al. I tried to view the video but it would not start, probably my old tablet. Best of luck with your endeavours! 💪💯


Cheers Brian, and man yea that's a strange one, not missing much tho lol just a few seconds of me on the boxing bag. I've got some more stuff to put up soon anyways, proper weightlifting etc.. just been busy writing my book so even tho I'm training every day my editing time has had to take a hit. Hopefully soon I'll be on more regularly again


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Cheers mate, and I knew you would be still training and guessed you would doing your editing or something. Writing a book about your weightlifting?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Been sooooo ill recently with covid have had to take 2months off whilst recovering.

First proper session back and its clear I won't be getting any pbs this year but at least its still half decent









Bench Press Workout - Inc 21reps 100kg 220lb


#chest #chestday #chestworkout #bench #powerlifter #gym #doyouevenlift #gymlife #swole #bodybuilding #strong #benchpress #liftheavyshit #squat #powerlift...




youtube.com


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> Been sooooo ill recently with covid have had to take 2months off whilst recovering.
> 
> First proper session back and its clear I won't be getting any pbs this year but at least its still half decent


Sorry to read about it Al, good you are OK and build yourself back up to your PB's as you are doing. Muscle memory and all that, you'll be BACK soon! 💪💯✔


----------

